# Cct as a permanent icon in the dock on a mac?



## THATguyWHOcubes (Mar 14, 2011)

:fp ... ok i downloaded cct and its a java file thing. but i want it to be in my dock. i have a mac. so any help?

dont judge me if this is dumb!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 14, 2011)

You know the area on your dock where the stacks folders go? Just drag it there.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 14, 2011)

First off, its not called a widget. A widget is something that goes on your dashboard, which isn't going to happen with CCT. I think Mads at some point "appified" CCT for mac, giving you the solution you want. There's no other way to obtain the result you want.


----------



## THATguyWHOcubes (Mar 14, 2011)

ok thx people! i already did the thing where you minimize it into the stack folders, but when i shut down it was gone! so i got it out of applications and did more averages but whatever. Ill look for the mac version. psst master of the bass! i play bass and guitar


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 14, 2011)

THATguyWHOcubes said:


> ok thx people! i already did the thing where you minimize it into the stack folders, but when i shut down it was gone! so i got it out of applications and did more averages but whatever. Ill look for the mac version. psst master of the bass! i play bass and guitar


Well, there's your problem. Don't minimize; drag the jar file to the dock.

Also, I know PPT has been "appified," but I'm not aware of such a version for CCT.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 14, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Also, I know PPT has been "appified," but I'm not aware of such a version for CCT.


 
o, my bad. I knew PPT was, but I thought that CCT was done also. o well


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 22, 2011)

when you are using it , it should show up in your dock. just drag it to another point on the dock and drop it. when you close the program, the icon should stay.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 22, 2011)

professoralpha7 said:


> when you are using it , it should show up in your dock. just drag it to another point on the dock and drop it. when you close the program, the icon should stay.


"Should"? Have you actually tried it? (Hint: It doesn't work.)


----------

